# top climber looking for work



## john a sutton (Aug 28, 2008)

Just throwing a line out to see if I can catch a good job.Im a true tree man been in business for more than 22years now nothing i cant do in most cases sept type well .Just dumped out of 3 years line clearence for Davey tree in milan Mich sick of this dead water state cant wait to hit the road south.but open to any where that pays well .A good travel crew would be the nice.Or someone looking for a work smarter not harder ace in the hole .climber wrencher .crane man bid jobs working formen ;.ect Just looking for trust Respect and a good days work .Not a dirt bag dopper or drunk good CDL all the skills and ready to Roll > Thanks a bunch JR Sutton 734-686 -1979 or PM me


----------



## tree business (Apr 5, 2015)

john a sutton said:


> Just throwing a line out to see if I can catch a good job.Im a true tree man been in business for more than 22years now nothing i cant do in most cases sept type well .Just dumped out of 3 years line clearence for Davey tree in milan Mich sick of this dead water state cant wait to hit the road south.but open to any where that pays well .A good travel crew would be the nice.Or someone looking for a work smarter not harder ace in the hole .climber wrencher .crane man bid jobs working formen ;.ect Just looking for trust Respect and a good days work .Not a dirt bag dopper or drunk good CDL all the skills and ready to Roll > Thanks a bunch JR Sutton 734-686 -1979 or PM me


Are you still looking to relocate and looking for a tree climber position?


----------

